# EN: it / this / that



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Je me demande s'il faut utiliser le "this" ou le "that" dans cette phrase?

Mais, il faut bien comprendre que c'est inutile

Et ma traduction anglaise :

But, you have to understand that it's useless / this is useless

Alors, c'est le "this" ou le "that" qui l'emporte?

Votre opinion svp

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## kiwi-di

It depends on the context.   You could equally say:

But you have to understand, this is useless
But you have to understand that it's useless
But you have to understand it's useless

Please give us the French sentence, with some context (what comes before).


----------



## cropje_jnr

Ça dépendrait bien évidemment du contexte précis de la phrase concernée 

S'il s'agit d'un acte, d'un évènement, etc. qui se produit au moment même de la conversation, on dirait (le plus souvent) "*...that this is useless*."

S'il s'agit d'un acte, évènement, etc. qu'on a déjà abordé et qui se produit à un moment indéfini : "*...that that is useless*."

Enfin, s'il s'agit d'un acte, évènement, etc. dont on discute depuis un bon moment, on dirait plutôt : "*...that it is useless*."

J'aimerais aussi proposer une autre traduction possible: *...that it/that/this serves no purpose.*


----------



## kiwi-di

Une très bonne explication, cropje_jnr. 

Of course in English, we just want to confuse people, so we very often leave out the first _that_ in your examples. 

Magazine and book editors are always quick to put the blue pencil through that first _that.  _(I once had a boss who'd been a newspaper editor; _that that, that this, that it's _always came back for a retype - and in those days we had typewriters, so it meant doing the whole page again.   I learned quickly. 
Hence my example: _You have to understand it's useless/serves no purpose._


----------



## mally pense

It might help to understand which family of words each belongs to:

*this* : ce cet cette ce*ci* celui-*ci* voi*ci*
*that* : ce cet cette ce*la* celui-*là* voi*là*
"This" is something you have in your immediate possession or close to you or touching you. If pointing, you would be pointing towards yourself or somethiing you were holding or wearing or sitting in or on etc.

"That" is something some distance from you, not touching you, not directly in your possession. If pointing, you would have to point away from yourself towards it.

e.g. "Do you like _this_ hat that _I'm_ wearing, or _that_ hat that _he's_ wearing?"

A complex subject though, and I can understand your uncertainty.


----------



## Deb11

Good morning,

Thank you very much.
I think I'm ok now. But what if I'm using it to say something is unfair, or funny.

How do I know if that/or this should be used ?
Thank you for your help,
Deb x


----------



## kiwi-di

You need to give us the context of your question - then we can understand what you're getting at.

Because, in English you could equally say:
This is really unfair/funny
That's not fair/that's not funny.


----------



## mally pense

"This is really unfair" if it's something happening to you or affecting you closely, "That is really unfair" if it's something that you're commenting on to which you don't have such a close personal connection.

"This is really funny" if it's is something you're about to say, or something you've introduced, or something affecting you personally. "That is really funny" if it's a joke someone else has told, something you're observing as an independent viewer, something not affecting you personally, something on stage, across the street, on a film etc.

These are just suggestions, examples. As a general guideline, for _this_, think close, personal, connected, touching, holding; for _that_ think distant, impersonal, unconnected, pointing, observing.


----------



## tom29

Bonjour

J'ai peur de confondre l'emploie de "it" et de "that".
Lorsqu'une phrase en français commence par "c'est", je ne sais pas si je doit employer "it", "that" ou si les deux sont possibles.

Un exemple: "that's true" ou "it's true"

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ces subtilités qui m'échappent ?

Est ce qu'il y a les mêmes différences entre "that" et "it", qu'entre "c'est/il" impersonnel et "ça"

ça c'est vrai = that's true ?
c'est vrai = it's true ?

et le "this" dans tout cela ??

Merci par avance


----------



## tilt

La différence entre _this _et _that _est comparable à celle entre _ceci _et _celà_, le premier faisant référence à quelque chose de plus récemment cité que le second, dans les deux langues.

Au niveau de la différence entre _that_ et _it_, je fonctionne un peu à l'instinct, en me basant sur le fait que le premier est un démonstratif, contrairement au second.
J'emploirais donc plutôt _it_ pour introduire le groupe nomminal qu'il remplace (dans des constructions comme _it's true that..._) alors que _this _ou _that _me viendront plutôt pour parler de quelque chose qui a déjà été dit.

Un anglophone saura sans doute te donner plus de précisions.


----------



## tannen2004

Voici ma tentative d'explication.  Quand on commence par "it" on parle de quelque chose de très général ("It's time...", "It's possible...", "It's true...") et l'idée importante suit cette expression ("It's true that I don't have the time to do it right now").  Avec "that" l'idée a déjà été exprimé et donc le "that" se réfère à cette idéé ("He said I don't have the time to do it right now.  That's true.") et la même chose est vraie pour "this".  Mais à vrai dire, on emploie beaucoup plus souvent "it" que "that/this" même quand on fait référence à une idée déjà exprimé (au mois aux E-U).  Donc, si vous hésitez entre les deux je dirais que "it" est plus sûr.  "This" et "that" sont presque toujours employé en tant que pronom demonstatif (ce/cette/ces  - "This chair" "That tie").

J'espère que ça fait du sens.


----------



## DonnaK

Je suis américaine et j'ai le même problème en français! Je suis souvent confondu entre quand utiliser "il" (or "elle") pour "it" et quand utiliser "ce."  Comme dans la phrase « C’est si bon » ou « Il est si bon »

Mais en anglais, c’est facile. 

« This » refers back to something previously mentioned.  For example:

Nowadays, people do not eat a lot of fresh vegetables. *This* is a bad thing. (“This” refers back to the previously expressed fact in the preceding sentence.)

Or you could say:

*It* is very bad that people do not eat many vegetables nowadays. (Here, “it” starts a sentence that expresses a general observation.)

En français (je pense !) :

De nos jours, les gens ne mangent pas beaucoup de légumes frais. *C'*est une mauvaise chose.

*Il *est très mauvais que les gens ne mangent pas beaucoup de légumes de nos jours.


----------



## lualua

Bonsoir A tous,

Voila je vien direct au Forum car il y a un truc qui me tracasse:

J'écoutais la radio , et a la fin de l'emission le presentateur dit :

"I Leave you with this" et le disque ce lance

et ce que j'aimerais savoir

Pourquoi il utilise "This" et pas "That"

Quel est la difference si il y en a une ?

parceque on pourrait dire "I leave you With that"

pouvez vous m'expliquer s'il vous plait 

Merci pour vos reponses...


----------



## quinoa

*This* annonce ce qui suit.

Il y a toujours entre *this* et *that, *une opposition liée à la distance, distance qui peut-être :
- *spatiale* : this book / that book (L'un est plus éloigné que l'autre)
- *temporelle* : this day (aujourd'hui)/ that day (un jour dans le passé, ou dans le futur si on se projette vers l'avenir) 
- *affective* : What's this? (approche positive, on s'intéresse) / What's that? (de la distance, et même de la défiance)

Tout ceci ensuite se nuance, au gré des humeurs et désirs, comme toujours!!


----------



## bacardijuju

There he became the protector/defender of the Indian community which was suffering of racial segregation.

That is how he started his long struggle or It is how he started his long struggle.


Can someone explain me which one is correct please?


----------



## Keith Bradford

It refers back to the thing just mentioned, so certainly "that".

PS: _to suffer from_.


----------



## shiva31

Bonjour

Je suis débutant et j'ai un petit problème pour comprendre le fonctionnement de this et that.

Quand on parle d'un objet que l’on peut voir j'ai compris que this / these corresponde a quelque chose de prés et that / those a quelques choses de plus éloigné mais cela reste quand même subjectif ...

Mais quand on parle d’un objet en général ou de quelque choses de non physique, que dois-je utiliser ?

There was study that said that 3 cups of coffee a day helps boost a woman's mood. No lie. I find that ( Pourquoi "That" et pas "This"? ), indeed, it gives me a "boost."  
_When you wake up take a cup of coffee. (This or That or It ? )  works better than whisky 
This is a good thing / That's a good thing
_
Là où j'ai le plus gros soucis c'est par exemple dans des phrases comme "cela fonctionne mieux"

En cherchant des exemple sur google j'ai trouvé ceci mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une logique de pourquoi l'un et pas l'autre :

This works better than protein to build muscle
Study: This works better than osteoporosis drugs

Banks launch credit cards that work better overseas
10 Time Management Tips That Work


Merci d'avance


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Il est vrai qu'il est souvent difficile de trancher entre _it_, _this _et _that_.

_That's/This is/It's pretty good!

_Je choisis, en général, à l'instinct, avec l'expérience et l'habitude. Quand un objet est clairement défini, _it _est souvent préférable.Concernant _that _et_ this_, il faut savoir que _this _s'utilise pour tout ce qui est proche (d'un point vue spatial, vous l'avez compris, mais également *temporel *et *affectif*).

Vous entendrez souvent_ I don't like that._.. _This _sonnerait bizarre à mes oreilles, parce que vous êtes en train de parler de quelque chose que vous n'aimez pas, et que vous trouvez étrange. Avec _this_, j'aurais l'impression que vous pointez quelque chose du doigt (_Je n'aime pas ça... _VS _Je n'aime pas CETTE chose, là!_).

Si vous parlez d'une personne qui vous parait étrange et que vous ne connaissez pas, il est surement plus courant de dire _Who's that man??_ Là encore, cette personne est "loin" dans votre échelle affective (bas dans votre estime). Je laisserai les Anglais natifs vous répondre à ce sujet, ma réponse est loin d'être claire, précise, et fiable. 

Concernant les deux dernières phrases (en espérant que cette partie de mon message ne sera pas supprimé pour avoir répondu à plusieurs questions différentes...), c'est un cas tout à fait différent! Ici, _that _n'est pas un pronom démonstratif (_*cet *homme, *cette *femme_) mais un pronom relatif (_"10 astuces pour gérer votre temps libre *qui *marchent"_) _This _est tout bonnement impossible (_The ghost _*that *_I saw, Le fantôme *que *j'ai vu_. Jamais _this_).


----------



## moustic

shiva31 said:


> Quand on parle d'un objet que l’on peut voir j'ai compris que this / these corresponde a quelque chose de prés et that / those a quelques choses de plus éloigné mais cela reste quand même subjectif ...


(oui - en gros on peut associer _this_ à_ celui/celle-ci_ et _that_ à _celui/celle-là)_

Dans certains livres de grammaire, tu trouveras  des explications qui font intervenir l'expression "sphère de  l'énonciateur"-> *this* rapproche les choses de celui qui parle - *that* a tendance à les éloigner(ce qui explique la "règle" simple "proche / éloigné" que tu as donnée plus haut). Ca  fonctionne dans l'espace (I want this t-shirt -> je veux celui-ci),  le temps (at that time, I lived in London -> à ce moment-là ...) et  dans le domaine affectif (I hate that man -> je déteste cet homme  (là) -> avec "that" on rejète) c'est là qu'intervient l'élément  subjectif et qui empêche de donner une règle "figée".



> There was study that said that 3 cups of coffee a day helps boost a woman's mood. No lie. I find that ( Pourquoi "That" et pas "This"? ), indeed, it gives me a "boost."


-> non - ce sera toujour *that* - ici c'est un relatif - je trouve *que*



> _When you wake up take a cup of coffee. (This or That or It ? )  works better than whisky
> This is a good thing / That's a good thing_


les 3 pourraient servir dans ces exemples



> Banks launch credit cards that work better overseas


that est un relatif ici - des cartes *qui* fonctionnent ...



> 10 Time Management Tips That Work


encore un relatif - des astuces *qui* fonctionnent ...

Hello Shiva - hope this helps.

PS - My post crossed with Oddmania's - we seem to be in agreement, but I'll leave my post for what it's worth.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

There are a couple of things I've been reading in this thread which I'd like to comment on.

1. In my opinion, the idea that _this/these_ refer to something near (in space or time) the speaker and _that/those_ to something far from him/her is completely wrong. You may have two shirts in front of you, on a shop counter, and say "I like this better, that'd be gorgeous on my sister". 
 2. In my opinion, _this_ tends to be used when introducing something new or unexpected; on the contrary, _that_ is most often used to refer to something already mentioned ["And this is the news, read by John Stone"; "And that's the end of the news from London"]. In linguistics circles we call such functions "anaphoric" and "cataphoric" respectively.

As far as French is concerned, "Ce" and "Il" work as "clignotants de la langue", showing the direction in which the speaker is moving.
There's much in common with English, though. Under normal circumstances — but there certainly must be exceptions — one uses "C'est..." to refer to something already mentioned (anaphora), and "Il est..." to introduce a new concept, idea, notion, etc. (cataphora).

Best.

GS
PS "Voici" et "Voilà" are _not_ synonymous, but (alas!) if you look them up in a French-Latin Dictionary you'll find that both are translated "Ecce".


----------



## moustic

I wouldn't say it was "completely wrong", Giorgio, just over simplified. It doesn't explain everything, of course, but it certainly helps someone who is just starting to learn English and is faced with the difficulty of choosing between "this" and "that".

P.S. both Oddmania and myself mentioned not only the "space / time" element, which cannot account for all occurrences, but also the speaker's "affect". Your quote with "this / that shirt" is a good example: this - for me / that - for someone else. 
Of course, it can also be explained by: opening -> this / closing -> that.


----------



## shiva31

Je vous remercie pour les explications, je pense avoir un peu compris la différence entre this et that grâce à vous 

Le problème c'est que maintenant je me pose encore plus de question 

Vu les exemples que vous avez choisis une question me trotte dans la tête

"I hate that man" -> Si la personne concerner ce trouve proche de moi et que je la montre du doigt, puis-je dire "I hate this man" ?  Est-ce que la règle sur "l'espace" dois passer avant celle sur "l'affection" ou vice-versa?

De même que dans "I like this" / "I like that" les deux sont utiliser alors que avec  That cela est censé être du rejet et donc ce n'est pas très logique. Ou alors dans ce cas-là cela correspond à la proximité?

Maintenant j'ai un petit soucis pour choisir entre [This / That] et IT . Je pense avoir compris avec l’explication précédente mais je voudrais juste avoir une confirmation

Paragraphe d'un livre :

- Good afternoon, Mr Jackson, welcome to the offices of Heinz Ketchup.
- Thank you very much. It's nice to be here.
- Is this your first trip to Pittsburgh?

Si la phrase était hors du contexte je dirais : Is it your first trip to Pittsburgh?
Dans le contexte on utilise this pour faire référence car on a déjà parlé de l’idée (It's nice to be here)
Ai-je bien compris ?

 Merci d’avance


----------



## Carpe.Diem

Bonsoir,

*it is / this is / that is*

Je suis complètement perdu entre les trois. Je n'arrive vraiment pas à faire la différence...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclaircir à ce sujet s'il vous plait ?


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## OLN

Bonjour, Carep.Diem.

Sans contexte, on ne peut que donner qu'une réponse un peu caricaturale :

it is : c'est , il est, elle est (it est le pronom personnel neutre)
this is : ceci est
that is : cela est

En pratique, ce n'est pas toujours aussi simple.
L'adv. _that is to say_, par exemple, se traduit par _ce qui revient à dire_, _c'est-à-dire_

Peux-tu nous doner un exemple de phrase où tu hésiterais entre les trois ?


----------



## Carpe.Diem

Bonsoir, OLN. 


Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse. Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi en pratique ce n'est pas évident.

Voici la phrase en question: Qui est-il? C'est mon frère, X (prénom). 
J'ai traduit ceci comme: "Who is he? _____ my brother, X."

Pour cette traduction j'ai vite retiré le "that", le seul sur les trois que j'ai assimilé.
Le problème c'est entre "it is" et "this is".

Je penche plus pour: "This is my brother, X.". Mais le doute s'installe toujours entre c'est deux là en pratique.
Du coup j'ai préféré poser la question.


----------



## guillaume42

Bonjour,

Dans l'exemple je dirais plutôt "he's my brother". Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence entre "it" et "this" sauf dans la notion de proximité, utiliser "this" implique que la chose en question est devant toi. Avis aux anglophones.


----------



## Carpe.Diem

Ok merci pour la réponse.

Et par exemple quand quelqu'un dit : "Vendredi c'est mon anniversaire" et que l'on répond par: "Comment pourrais-je l'oublier?"
On traduit ça par : "How could I forget that/it?"


----------



## OLN

La réponse est normalement symétrique à la question.
(Les anglophones voudront bien corriger et améliorer)

- Qui est-*il* (pour toi) ?Who is he? He's my brother X. ​ 
- Qui est-*ce* ? C'est mon frère, X.

Who is *this*? (qui est cette personne ?)This is my brother. (peut aussi remplacer Voici mon frère, dans des présentations)
He's my brother X.​Idem pour *that*, quand on désigne une personne à distance (peu poli). Who's that? C'est qui, ça?


Who is *it* (knocking at the door)? It's my brother.

__________________

 "Comment pourrais-je l'oublier?" (que c'est mon anniversaire) : 
It's my birthday. How could I forget it? restons simple! 

How could I forget that? a plus le sens de Comment pourrais-je oublier une chose pareille ?


----------



## trastu

Yes, I agree with OLN. 

Who is it?  It's my brother.

Who is he?  He's my brother.

Although, having said that, you can use 'it's' as well as 'this' or 'that' in answer to the following questions:

Who is this?  This is my brother/it's my brother.

Who is that?  That's my brother/it's my brother.


----------

